# Music help!



## TheRustyOne (Jan 13, 2004)

I listen to mp3's on my computer...a lot...and recently, all the programs I've tried (winamp, musicmatch, windows media...) won't play mp3's, but will play CDs...

I get a message about the driver or sound card. Can someone help me, please? I'm really computer dumb!

I have a couple yr old Dell running 2000....but ME is prolly still floating around there somewhere...if that helps at all...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2004)

Goto Start- settings- control panel - system

Click on the Hardware tab

click on the Device Manage button

If you see anything like a yellow or red icon along the left side, tell us what it says.


----------



## satans.barber (Jan 14, 2004)

Dig out your driver CDs and re-run the setup for your sound card.

Ian.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 14, 2004)

Better yet, see if you can download updated drivers from Dell's site, or if you can out the manufacturer of the card and download their latest reference drivers.

Cthulhu


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2004)

...she doesn't have any of the back-up CD's.....as I soon found out when I helped her earlier....I told her to take a class...:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

haha! tis fixed. bwah!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

and how did you fix it, oh wise one...?  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 28, 2004)

i'm wise?? ...seig gave me advice...then i figured out what the hell i was doin...thats how i fixed it...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *i'm wise??  *



That's what he said. hehe.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *i'm wise?? ...seig gave me advice...then i figured out what the hell i was doin...thats how i fixed it... *




Wisdom can show itself in the manner of knowing when to ask for help and also whom you should ask for hep from.

Then again the wise may also offer one advice and see if the young student can absorb and process.


:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *haha! tis fixed. bwah! *



was it the drivers or just an f'ed up WINAmp...and what was up with that invisible PCI device...?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *was it the drivers or just an f'ed up WINAmp...and what was up with that invisible PCI device...? *




Wasn't winamp. i uninstalled and re-installed like you said, and things still wouldn't play.

Prolly that PCI device...but i dunno how it got there and activated itself


----------



## Mæzarin (Mar 4, 2004)

I had a problem sorta like that with the computers at work.  They ran Windows 98, but wouldn't run a simple .avi file.  Then I realized <I>my</I> desktop wouldn't run them either, so I downloaded a DivX player/codec and it suddenly worked with MediaPlayer.

Unfortunately, the compies at work never corrected themselves.  Oh well...I don't work there now anyway.  =P

Ew...Windows 2k is pretty crummy.  XP isn't the best either.  Personally I think 98 was the best one ever, despite its tendency to crash.


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 5, 2004)

2K was the best OS that microsoft put out, especially when you're talking stability and hardware compatibility.  XP is just 2k with some pretty stuff overlaid, which increases operating overhead and affects stability.  Ah well...  Letting my geekdom show... heh   :mp5:  :jedi1:


----------



## Akula (Mar 5, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> 2K was the best OS that microsoft put out, especially when you're talking stability and hardware compatibility.  XP is just 2k with some pretty stuff overlaid, which increases operating overhead and affects stability.  Ah well...  Letting my geekdom show... heh   :mp5:  :jedi1:



Reminds me of a sticker I saw on a website --- "The box said "Requires Windows 95 or better." So I installed LINUX"


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 5, 2004)

As Homer Simpson would say

Doooooooooooe

System V strikes again   :uhyeah: 

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				Akula said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a sticker I saw on a website --- "The box said "Requires Windows 95 or better." So I installed LINUX"


----------

